# Electric Heat - Wood Paneling



## Evan88 (Aug 25, 2010)

I was at my uncles place putting in some electric heaters for him in his basement. I thought that his walls were all wood paneling or so they looked wood but when i went to cut a whole in it its almost like a particle board or like its made of paper or somthing. But it has a wood like finish on the outside. Is this safe to put baseboard heaters on?


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

What does the manufacture of the heaters recommend?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Two questions: How hot do the elements get on baseboard heaters? And what is the ignition temperature of wood/paper?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Two questions: How hot do the elements get on baseboard heaters? And what is the ignition temperature of wood/paper?


I think I read a book about that once. The author, I believe, was a gentleman by the name of Ray Bradbury.

Hmmm... what was that title....


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Read the specs for the heaters if still in question call.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Evan, I don't think there is a problem using baseboard heaters in that manner.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I think I read a book about that once. The author, I believe, was a gentleman by the name of Ray Bradbury.
> 
> Hmmm... what was that title....


 Fahrenheit 451 ... Good Movie too! At least I like it. It's kind of a (Big Brother is watching) thing.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

I so had a crush on Julie Christie!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Fahrenheit 451 ... Good Movie too! At least I like it. It's kind of a (Big Brother is watching) thing.


That's the one!

Yeah I dig those old dystopian kinda books.


----------



## sparky1423 (Sep 18, 2010)

Could you pad the heaters out with something less combustible? Maybe some baseboard behind the baseboard heaters, let your Uncle trim around them to hide the bump outs....just a suggestion (could register on the hack job meter!)


----------

